# Expats groups/language schools, tutors - Velez-Malaga



## aix123 (Jun 14, 2009)

I'm going to be moving to near Velez-Malaga and am trying to find out if there are any expat groups there, or nearby in Torre del Mar.

And if you know of any recommended language schools in Velez-Malaga I'd also be interested. 

I've search the forum but can't find info on the above.


Any help or suggestions very much appreciated.


----------



## WelshDeb! (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi There 
I'm not to far from Velez Malaga myself but unfortunately I don't know of any spanish lession! Just thought I'd say Hi!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Lessons may be organised by the local Ayuntamiento or foreigners office, so when you get there, pop it and see if they can help you??

Welcome to the forum and to expat land!!!

jo xxx


----------



## aix123 (Jun 14, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome from you both.

I'll check out what you say Jo, good suggestion, thanks.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Lessons are great way of meeting new friends and people, so I hope you find out. When are you moving out??

Jo xxx


----------



## aix123 (Jun 14, 2009)

I'm already in Spain, near Comares. Lived here until May last year (well, only for 10 months). Returned a couple of weeks ago. I made little effort to learn Spanish last time  ... big mistake, but this time am a reformed man!


----------



## WelshDeb! (Mar 27, 2011)

I've had a place in Benamargosa for about 6 years! Which isn't to far from you, I think! And yes my Spanish is really bad too!


----------



## aix123 (Jun 14, 2009)

WelshDeb! said:


> I've had a place in Benamargosa for about 6 years! Which isn't to far from you, I think! And yes my Spanish is really bad too!


wow, you're very close. what you up to down there? I stopped off a few times at Benamargosa at a bar on one of the side streets, serving excellent tapas - can't remember the name of it now.


----------



## WelshDeb! (Mar 27, 2011)

I went up to where you are when we first looked at houses, the views were amazing! but Bena was alot cheaper at the time! Lol 
Not sure which bar you went in - there's loads of side streets with different bars dotted about! May be it was Bar And


----------



## WelshDeb! (Mar 27, 2011)

Soz my iPod sent it then before I was ready! it may av been Bar Andalucia up by the football pitch. I think they do Spanish lessons sumwhere in Bena, not sure how good they are, but if your interested I cud find out some more info for you or is it more of a full time college thing your looking for? I need to try harder with speaking Spanish but to be honest sumtimes I struggle wiv English! Lol


----------



## aix123 (Jun 14, 2009)

I'll look into seeing if there are group classes in Velez-Malaga, but I may come back to you and ask if you could ask around in Bena. Thanks for the offer.

Yes, renting is cheaper in Bena, but I think I may have got lucky and got a good deal up here.


----------

